# Socionics Test is by far the most annoying but accurate ever!



## x_Rosa_x (Nov 4, 2014)

I've never sweared so much throughout a test in my entire life -__-

My type is IEI - The Romantic - INFP

What about other ISFJ's or any type was it annoying?


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

I can already tell your awkwardness is off the charts


----------



## x_Rosa_x (Nov 4, 2014)

The true reality


----------



## ALongTime (Apr 19, 2014)

Am I missing something? Which test is this?


----------



## x_Rosa_x (Nov 4, 2014)

Hello Little Brony cutey poop! here is the website just take alook I'm shore you will find your way --> Socionics.com


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

xXxRosexXx said:


> Hello Little Brony cutey poop!


Wat.


----------



## x_Rosa_x (Nov 4, 2014)

Raawx said:


> Wat.


I was being polite shhs! 

He has my little pony as an avatar which makes me think he is a brony .

Brony's are an interesting culture for me to observe and if meet my requirements possibly to be a part.

I've always wanted to try being a plushophile tbh!


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

Hmm. This changed topic real fast.


----------

